# 2015 Parker Yard Haunt(photo heavy)



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

Your haunt is great. You sure do have a lot of stones. Great ideas. I don't do a scary theme, kids around here are kinda wimps, but I really like what you have done. Thanks for sharing your pics.


----------



## jenrens (Sep 16, 2015)

Love the wall vault (?) I am not sure if that is the right name/term. It is very cool, and so original. Great haunt!! Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

Very cool. I bet you guy's had a great year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow you have a pretty big yard to work with. Can't imagine the hours of set up. It came out great! It's fun to see it all come together in pictures after all these months. I like the clown heads on the posts alot. The Knife Throwing Wheel...now that's a photo to frame. Love it! Clever costume to go with it. Oh and now I regret not picking up a bunch of those long arms from the 99 cent store!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

mariem said:


> Your haunt is great. You sure do have a lot of stones. Great ideas. I don't do a scary theme, kids around here are kinda wimps, but I really like what you have done. Thanks for sharing your pics.


Thank you, mariem! Haha, did get a little carried away with making stones Haven't seen a ToTer around these parts in 15yrs. Our lots are all acres, so parents schlep their kids over to the next town where there are tract homes. Our haunt is a one-night-only affair for family & friends...so no worries about being TOO creepy



jenrens said:


> Love the wall vault (?) I am not sure if that is the right name/term. It is very cool, and so original. Great haunt!! Thanks for sharing it!


Thanks, jenrens! Got the idea from Pinterest. The vault is lotsa bang for the buck!



thenightmarefamily said:


> Very cool. I bet you guy's had a great year.


Thanks, neighbor! Where are YOUR pics???



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Wow you have a pretty big yard to work with. Can't imagine the hours of set up. It came out great! It's fun to see it all come together in pictures after all these months. I like the clown heads on the posts alot. The Knife Throwing Wheel...now that's a photo to frame. Love it! Clever costume to go with it. Oh and now I regret not picking up a bunch of those long arms from the 99 cent store!


Thank you, GoS Yes, an acre...setup on about half of that, plus garage & 4 rooms inside. The clown heads on posts idea came from TWISTEDUK~fell in love with his. If you're referring to the last pic, that's my son. He & his wife built that whole setup; board, lights, battery pack, costume. She was the knife thrower... they won Best Couples Costume. I was very proud Also got the arms/legs idea from a B/W photo I saw on Pinterest. Wanted to uplight for a creepier look..maybe next year.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow, punkineater that is scary as crap! Great job. Congratulations you deserve a pat on the back! Your TOTs must have been absolutely elated.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

punkineater said:


> .....Thank you, GoS Yes, an acre...setup on about half of that, plus garage & 4 rooms inside. The clown heads on posts idea came from TWISTEDUK~fell in love with his. If you're referring to the last pic, that's my son. He & his wife built that whole setup; board, lights, battery pack, costume. She was the knife thrower... they won Best Couples Costume. I was very proud Also got the arms/legs idea from a B/W photo I saw on Pinterest. Wanted to uplight for a creepier look..maybe next year.



Yikes an acre! I wish I had a little of that to use. Your son is quite handsome, especially for a dead man, and his wife looked great as his wheel partner in death. I concur on "great couple" costume. It's so nice to see couples get into having fun with their costumes. 

I remember Twisteduk's poles and you did him proud. They really came out well. 

BTW did the wheel spin? I'm guessing the battery pack was for the lighting?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Sorry Punkineater. I left you a ton of photo comments to look through and i'm only half way thru your album and will have to come back and finish the album. Great photography, lighting and prop set up. You did SO much I can't get over the amount of set up you did for this year. 

Seriously guys, find the time to look through the album.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Yikes an acre! I wish I had a little of that to use. Your son is quite handsome, especially for a dead man, and his wife looked great as his wheel partner in death. I concur on "great couple" costume. It's so nice to see couples get into having fun with their costumes.
> 
> I remember Twisteduk's poles and you did him proud. They really came out well.
> 
> BTW did the wheel spin? I'm guessing the battery pack was for the lighting?


Aww, thank you! I think he's very handsome too His wife does an amazing job creativity & makeup wise! Yes, my two identical twin sons pull out all the stops for our party. They do me proud every year! No, the wheel didn't spin..yes, the battery pack was for lighting. I adore TWISTED's work & he's so generous with building tips~thank you for the wonderful compliment*head swells*



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Sorry Punkineater. I left you a ton of photo comments to look through and i'm only half way thru your album and will have to come back and finish the album. Great photography, lighting and prop set up. You did SO much I can't get over the amount of set up you did for this year.
> 
> Seriously guys, find the time to look through the album.


Thank you for all the great photo comments, Spookie! Glad you enjoyed perusing the album



The Halloween Lady said:


> Wow, punkineater that is scary as crap! Great job. Congratulations you deserve a pat on the back! Your TOTs must have been absolutely elated.


heh heh, that's what I was going for, THL~thanks! A few people that attended said, "there's something wrong with you". I take _that_ as a compliment, as well Nope, no ToTers. Our haunt is always a mid Oct. adults only party...my 'decor aesthetic' doesn't accommodate the little ones very well


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Stunning pictures and set up punkineater, love the little details, all of the thoughtfully placed trinkets and props throughout! Amazing job again this year! Love it!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Very cool setup! I'm also taken with all the arms dangling from the tree - that makes for a very eerie vibe! You guys did a great job and I bet everyone had a wonderful time!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I love it all!!!


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

Wow nice job PE! On that 1st pic, where'd ya get the inspiration for that punkin on the right, lol.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Thank you so much, Trex, Jenn&Matt, halloween71 & spookydave

hmmm, dave, I have no idea

T~your website is deliciously creepy!! Can't wait to see your photos & vid of this year's haunt!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Oops! I didn't see this thread, so I stalked your album. Then posted on your profile! 
It's worth repeating myself. BRAVO!!!! It is so much fun and I can't believe how many FULL themes you had. 
Impressive! Yes indeed. 

Happy belated Halloween friend.
Are we ready to start next years?


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

How did I not see this thread?! This is outstanding! Love all the circus elements and your graveyard is top notch! Nice lighting too!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Hilda said:


> Oops! I didn't see this thread, so I stalked your album. Then posted on your profile!
> It's worth repeating myself. BRAVO!!!! It is so much fun and I can't believe how many FULL themes you had.
> Impressive! Yes indeed.
> 
> ...


Bwahahahaha! Funny girl, eh??? 

Thanks, Hilda & jdubbya!


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

BRUH! This is amazing!


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

damn bro, that looks amazing


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Wow! That's definitely an amazingly massive haunt! So much to look at, it's absolutely breathtaking. Congratulations!
I looked at all the pics and loved them. How many acres do you have to work with? LOL 
Your set-up looks better than some paid haunts I've visited. I love all the big tombstones and the green lighted scene looks really creepy.
I really like the "mug shot" photo op, too.
I see you put the Ouija board to good use in the fortune teller scene. Looks great!

Fantastic haunt! Thanks for all the pics.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks, THL, Berserker & DitG!




DaveintheGrave said:


> Wow! That's definitely an amazingly massive haunt! So much to look at, it's absolutely breathtaking. Congratulations!
> I looked at all the pics and loved them. How many acres do you have to work with? LOL
> Your set-up looks better than some paid haunts I've visited. I love all the big tombstones and the green lighted scene looks really creepy.
> I really like the "mug shot" photo op, too.
> ...


Aww, thanks Dave! Your Ouija Board was the star of the fortune teller scene, for sure~and
worth every penny!!!!
We have an acre~use about half of it for the walk-thru, plus garage & a few rooms inside the house.
Hubby says if I expand any further, expect divorce papers


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

That looked like so much fun. Great job!


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Wow. Just went through your photos and was so impressed. Great use of props and over the top detail. Definitely giving me inspiration for next year. Love it!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Good Lord!
What a great walk though haunt!
Very impressive


----------



## Attic Hatch (Sep 12, 2015)

Checked out the abum and this thread - holy cow, what a production!
My head is swimming with all the details - hard to pick something out! 
Love, love the green swamp house image with the limbs.

Then all the creative family/friends - so cool.

Smehow I couldn't find the video - would love to check that out.


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice crepy work there , Punkineater . The statue lady in the graveyard and the ghost lady next to your mausoleum are my favorites .


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Attic Hatch said:


> Checked out the abum and this thread - holy cow, what a production!
> My head is swimming with all the details - hard to pick something out!
> Love, love the green swamp house image with the limbs.
> 
> ...


Thanks, AH! Yes, our family & friends really 'get into it', which makes it all worthwhile!!!
As for the video, it's not suitable to post on here...my husbands' son did it on his phone, after
a looong night of drinking, so there's plenty of profanity, belching up wet cat food(from being a Food Fear
Factor contestant), and of course, the classic sideways video! He missed a big portion of the walk thru, 
and didn't capture any details. That being said, none of the rest of us even thought to take video, so I was
grateful for what we _did _get! If you are still interested after above caveat, I can send the youtube link in a PM.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

punkineater said:


> Thanks, AH! Yes, our family & friends really 'get into it', which makes it all worthwhile!!!
> As for the video, it's not suitable to post on here...my husbands' son did it on his phone, after
> a looong night of drinking, so there's plenty of profanity, belching up wet cat food(from being a Food Fear
> Factor contestant), and of course, the classic sideways video! He missed a big portion of the walk thru,
> ...


I have always found Margarita fueled videos the best.....

Bloopers that is.....


----------

